
Java and Flash communications options - mariorz
http://blog.mibbit.com/?p=327
======
abstractbill
A direct Flash connection won't work if the other end doesn't want to
cooperate by serving an appropriate crossdomain.xml file - the Flash security
model is annoying like that :-(

